# Riding across the country...



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've always wanted to do that to. I want to stay at random farm houses along the way so I can meet lots of new people.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That would be so awesome!


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> I've always wanted to do that to. I want to stay at random farm houses along the way so I can meet lots of new people.


I never even thought of that! That's a good idea. I want to get a bunch of people to join in as we get to their state.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

anna13 said:


> I never even thought of that! That's a good idea. I want to get a bunch of people to join in as we get to their state.


That would be incredible.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

There was a guy who rode from Oregon to DC and kept a blog about it.

See Uncovering America by Horseback.

The Journeys | Uncovering America by Horseback

The original trip was a year or two ago, but you can still find details of it on the website. Pretty interesting stuff and there are (or were) lots of videos of people he met along the way.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never been to the USA but I have thought about riding across it. A lot of people I know have expressed a desire to drive across, but I thought it would be much more fun on horseback. I might do that oneday. It would be cool if you could see the 48 states but it would take a long time.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I want to do that, but across Canada


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've thought of that too. It would definitely be an adventure!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It would be a dream come true if hubby and I could do something like that. I don't know about staying at someone's house, but maybe their barn? We love to camp, and want to do that with the horses. We were working toward that several years ago, but then he had his stroke and it pretty much put an end to all of those dreams becoming a reality.


----------

